# Trails in und um Bremen



## el_barto60 (23. Juli 2006)

Bin relativ neu in Bremen und suche interessante Trails in und um Bremen. Wo kann man ganz gut fahren? Wo kann man in nicht allzu großer Entfernung ein paaar Höhenmeter sammeln? Wo kann man ein größeres Waldgebiet erkunden bzw. welche Möglichkeiten gibt es noch?

Danke an alle!


----------



## ohneworte (23. Juli 2006)

Moin,

schau doch einfach mal in den Fred "MTBker aus HB". Da wird dir sicher weitergeholfen!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el_barto60 (23. Juli 2006)

Hab schon mal in den Thread reingeschaut. Ist allerdings nicht grade kurz. Daher brauch ich noch ein wenig. Allerdings habe ich bei einigen Namen Schwierigkeiten diesen Orte zuzuordnen bzw. sie auf der Karte zu finden, z.B. Oellager.
Vielleicht ist ja auch am nächsten Wochenende mal ne Tour bei der ich mich anschließen kann.


----------



## juk (23. Juli 2006)

Das Öllager ist in Achim. Waren wir gerade gestern.  Weitere beliebte Ziele sind der Weyer Berg (aka "Die Wand"  ) in Worpswede, Schmidt's Kiefern in Garlstedt. In Syke-Barrien toben wir uns auch gerne aus. Legendär ist natürlich auch unsere Hausrunde, der Autobahntrail.

Beobachte einfach den genannten Thread. Unter Umständen nehmen wir dich auch mal mit. 

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## ralfathome (23. Juli 2006)

moin,
@all: el barto 60 sucht interresante Trails *in* und um Bremen, mit ein paaaar Höhenmetern, die suchen wir doch auch, oder?!?  

@ el barto 60: laß die Karte und fahr mit uns!  Wir beißen nicht und sind stubenrein.

@Jürgen: le mur de worps?

Gruß ralf


----------



## riser (23. Juli 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> @Jürgen: le mur de worps?
> 
> Gruß ralf




Moin Ralf,

ich wusste gar nicht, dass es in Worpswede/ Weyer Berg auch solche kleinen Halbverwandten von uns gibt (Lemure  ). Dann müssen wir das nächste Mal ja etwas ruhiger sein, damit niemanden verschrecken.  

Gruß

Dirk


----------

